# ps3 online



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

why did i see a box for playstation network for 40 euros today? idont pay anything never have


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

johninspain said:


> why did i see a box for playstation network for 40 euros today? idont pay anything never have


This is what i was talking about in your last post
Look back mate.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its a network card that enables you to download games from the store - thats all!


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

but you can do that anyway


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

is it not just like a "gift card" so you can buy it for someone, and it will credit them with £40 in their PSnetwork wallet?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> is it not just like a "gift card" so you can buy it for someone, and it will credit them with £40 in their PSnetwork wallet?


Yup basically a gift card type thingy


----------

